# Unable to upgrade FreeBSD 8.2-p3 to 8.2-p5



## sjap (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have some problems when I try to upgrade my freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 server. I get this error: 


```
FreeBSD beastie 8.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Sep 27 18:07:27 UTC 2011     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
beastie# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.2-RELEASE-p5.
```


```
beastie# freebsd-update -r 8.2-RELEASE-p5 upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc src/games
src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release src/rescue
src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin src/usbin
world/catpages world/dict world/doc world/games world/info
world/manpages world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE-p5 from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE-p5 from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE-p5 from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE-p5 from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## sjap (Dec 28, 2011)

hm.. Am I the only one having this problem?


----------



## Kiiski (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you already have 8.2-RELEASE-p5. That is why you get message:



> ```
> No updates needed to update system to 8.2-RELEASE-p5.
> ```



You can check it out example like this:


```
# cat /var/db/freebsd-update/tag
freebsd-update|i386[color="Red"]|8.2-RELEASE|5|[/color]970d6dc04c244a41726eb34f203967e981fb7439204500fc684c41f7939a10b7|1343779200
```

The text I colored red shows I have 8.2-RELEASE-p5

BTW, upgrade option for  freebsd-update is for upgrading to new release. For 8.2 that would be 8.3 or 9.0, somebody correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## sjap (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahh..

I think you are right about am running p5:


```
garfield ~ # cat /var/db/freebsd-update/tag
freebsd-update|amd64|8.2-RELEASE|5|d500db1fa58e4ad4f33a16ce5c61dcef9c039a96eaadbb97d217881fbe2508b8|1343779200
```

But I think its strange when i type:


```
garfield ~ # uname -mrs
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 amd64
```

It says I'm running p3?


----------



## Kiiski (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been covered in many threads, especially lately.
freebsd-update does not change patch level shown by uname, except when kernel is updated. This time it has not been changed since p3.
That is why it is better to see patch level from /var/db/freebsd-update/tag than from using uname, if you use freebsd-update for updating.


----------



## sjap (Dec 28, 2011)

Ohh.. My bad

Thanks anyway


----------



## hainan (Dec 29, 2011)

sjap

If you want to see right patch level (shown by uname); do recompile system kernel (GENERIC). Short howto;



*Note:* The source files must be downloaded already. All processes should be made as root.


```
cd /usr/src
make buildkernel
make installkernel
reboot
```

after


```
uname -mrs
```


Sorry about my English.


----------

